# Bum Left Hand



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have 2 problems, to ask help with here. Many others, but two at a time.

1. My left hand is partially Paralyzed. I can't spread my fingers wide enough for a pinch grip, and my thumb is particularly weak.

2. I really enjoy the looks and performance of small, pocketable frames. Ocular is Axiom at the big end. I have a glove style slingshot, but the bulk keeps me from using it. It works for my left hand, though.

Does anyone have any recommendations for frames or styles or whatever, short of get a gun, to help me deal with this? A hook hand could be inverted, and banded, but my orthopaedic surgeon is against it.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You might want to try a starship. Typically, starships have a pistol grip and a wrist or arm brace. Nope ... they are not pocketable. But you should be able to shoot them.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

On some of my frames, I use a lanyard from the butt of the grip across the back to the base of the thumb. This lets me have a semi relaxed grip, & with a slight flex of the thumb everything stays in place using one or two fingers. No need for a strong grip, or a pinch. Like Charles said, a starship would work great, or even a wrist rocket.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Charles said:


> You might want to try a starship. Typically, starships have a pistol grip and a wrist or arm brace. Nope ... they are not pocketable. But you should be able to shoot them.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks. I love the look, but found out they are illegal where I spend much of my shooting time. No wrist braces.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

JonM said:


> On some of my frames, I use a lanyard from the butt of the grip across the back to the base of the thumb. This lets me have a semi relaxed grip, & with a slight flex of the thumb everything stays in place using one or two fingers. No need for a strong grip, or a pinch. Like Charles said, a starship would work great, or even a wrist rocket.


I think I see what you're saying. I'll play with it and see. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

JonM said:


> On some of my frames, I use a lanyard from the butt of the grip across the back to the base of the thumb. This lets me have a semi relaxed grip, & with a slight flex of the thumb everything stays in place using one or two fingers. No need for a strong grip, or a pinch. Like Charles said, a starship would work great, or even a wrist rocket.


I agree with using a lanyard. With the right slingshot and the lanyard adjusted well, you barely or don't have to grip the frame. MJ has done a video of this.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Cool. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

How do I find the video?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If your hand will let you shoot a finger braced style and you just want to plink or shoot cans, I could suggest this style.









The loop on the bottom is for your pinky. You can't drop it and it won't get away. They are quite small and shoot bigger than they look. you wear it like this.









I have a couple extra with small tubes (not shown). If you think that you might like one, shout me.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Steve32 said:


> How do I find the video?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That can be a trick with the search on this forum. Perhaps if you PM MJ he may remember the title.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

flipgun said:


> If your hand will let you shoot a finger braced style and you just want to plink or shoot cans, I could suggest this style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very cool, and something that can be added to just about any frame.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

flipgun said:


> If your hand will let you shoot a finger braced style and you just want to plink or shoot cans, I could suggest this style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a nice offer. One thing I really like about slingshot people!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I really like the Maxim frame from Simple Shot. It locks in your hand with the middle and ring fingers. I have a bum left wrist from when I used to fight a lot and the Maxim is very comfortable. With a lanyard it is just a very light brace grip. Even the full size Maxim has about the skinniest neck you will find on a full size slingshot. Yet it still fits my medium-large hands.

Good luck.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I should be holding the slingshot in my left hand, but mine is too weak due to an unfortunate encounter with a table saw blade and some nerve damage. So I trained myself to shoot with the fork in my right hand. It took a while, but I do well now and it's second nature after a while.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

flipgun said:


> If your hand will let you shoot a finger braced style and you just want to plink or shoot cans, I could suggest this style.
> 
> The loop on the bottom is for your pinky. You can't drop it and it won't get away. They are quite small and shoot bigger than they look. you wear it like this.
> 
> I have a couple extra with small tubes (not shown). If you think that you might like one, shout me.


 :yeahthat:

Awwww, man you got to it before I could!  I totally agree here. The ring/pinky finger loop is pure AWESOMENESS! I absolutely love shooting my Wishbones just for that reason, the relaxed grip.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I should be holding the slingshot in my left hand, but mine is too weak due to an unfortunate encounter with a table saw blade and some nerve damage. So I trained myself to shoot with the fork in my right hand. It took a while, but I do well now and it's second nature after a while.


A problem for me is that the left hand can't pinch. It's amazing how many tendons are affected by cutting off one lousy thumb. I understand why my cat is often frustrated.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

